# How did your Betta get his/her name?



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

I figured this could be a fun discussion! 
Sorry if a thread like this exists already.

Well my late Betta's name actually came from my 2 year old.
I had named him Moby, and she kept saying Murphy regardless of how many times I corrected her. 
So we stuck with Murphy.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

lol I named July because of his colors, also he reminded me of a guy i i seen on an anime. And when i said his name he came to me- but he always comes to me when im in the room lol


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

In order...

Cap: He was originally named Draco, since I love Harry Potter, and it means Dragon in Latin. But my friend (both of us are obsessed with Marvel's comics and movies) insisted on calling him Cap since he's red white and blue. And now his name is Cap. 

Rory: He's a reddish purple, reminded me of Rory the Roman from Doctor Who. My friend owns his brother Dionysus. 

Sexy: Shes a white and blue marble. Named after the TARDIS coming to life in The Doctor's Wife. 

Alexei: I just got this guy last night. He LOOKS like he will color in to a black betta with red accents on his fins. So my mind immediately jumped to Black Widow, but since he's male, I named him after the Widow's ex-husband (and the Red Gaurdian) Alexei Shostakov.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Those are all pretty cool names!


I am going back to PetSmart to adopt a purple and red crowntail today!
I'm going to name him Amephyre (am-if-er-ee). I came up with this name because he looks like the color of amethyst and fire, so I just combined those words.
 What do ya think?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

My daugher, then 4 years old, wanted a pet so we started off on goldfish. After a few returns my wife and daughter came back with a Betta. the goldfish's names were Freedom and Glory. So we kept the name Glory for the betta starting in 2010

He passed in December 2012 and we picked up Glory II on 12/31/12. So he is the newest member and the reason for my name here. It seems that we may be in a long line of keeping the Glory name and just incrementing the number.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, god love little children's pronunciations! I love the name Amephyre! So nice! 
Bowser; for Nintendo. He's such a bright red with sharp blue contrast (avatar) that I felt it fit. 
Ludendorff; > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erich_Ludendorff Because I am a ww1 geek. Ludendorff was a fierce man, believed in war and hated to see the war end. I thought this was a unique name to fit a betta.

Turns out though, Bowser has more of a fighting drive in him though! lol


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Five of my Bettas got their names from their colors. Rosso is an Italian male name for Red, Aurora because she has very vibrant colors, Akane is Japanese for deep red and the name of a anime character (got it off a link that someone posted, Thanks!), Princess Peach who was almost pinkish in her color, then Princess Daisy who is orange. You can also say that 3 of those names were inspired by either a video game or anime that I liked. 

Poseidon was named after the Greek God of the Sea. Finally, Big Momma originally had a color based name but I didn't feel it fit her. She just looked like a Big Momma. Don't ask me to explain how she looks like a Big Momma, she just does. :-?


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

I got Shark as a baby with no distinguishable color, tail, or gender. For a while I called her Fish because I couldnt think of a name. I switched to Shark because I wanted her to have a god complex


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Laki said:


> I love the name Amephyre! So nice!...
> Bowser; for Nintendo ... Ludendorff ... Because I am a ww1 geek.


Thanks! I like those names, very original! 
Infact, I thought all of these names were pretty cool. 
I'm sure this thread, if it gets bigger, will help give alot of people ideas of HOW to name their bettas!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

My first male betta was named, Fred the Firecracker because he was such a gorgeous red!


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

SomethingWitty said:


> I figured this could be a fun discussion!
> Sorry if a thread like this exists already.
> 
> Well my late Betta's name actually came from my 2 year old.
> ...


Love it, my two year old named one of my fish too!

The first one was named Jack Sparrow because my son insisted that we get the pirate for the tank. The second one looks like he got splatter painted so I thought splash or picasso and when I asked my son which one he wanted to name it he said "splashcasso!" so I did a FB poll and asked people on here and it was a close vote but my son will only call him splashcasso so that is what we are sticking with.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

BettaPirate said:


> Love it, my two year old named one of my fish too!
> 
> The first one was named Jack Sparrow because my son insisted that we get the pirate for the tank. The second one looks like he got splatter painted so I thought splash or picasso and when I asked my son which one he wanted to name it he said "splashcasso!" so I did a FB poll and asked people on here and it was a close vote but my son will only call him splashcasso so that is what we are sticking with.


I acutally did see your thread on here about your bettas name! By the time I saw it you had already chosen, but no matter... I think splashcasso is a winner!


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

yeah, i had planned on giving it a few days to see where the votes landed but my son was pretty convincing, I was surprised that he pronounced it more clearly than most adults LOL!

I have already started picking out names for fish I don't even have, just in case 

Cat and Dog names I think people pick out before they get a pet so the name picks the dog or cat but with fish i think they pick their own names and tell us with their fishy telepathy hee hee


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

That's really funny because I picked out the name Amephyre before I've even bought the little guy... Lol! Lilly pronounces it A-Murphy... because our last betta was named that lol.
Actually I went to the pet store today, and someone had snatched him up already. I knew I should have got him when I first saw him.
Now I'm on the hunt for a purple and red Betta so I can use the name Amephyre. Haha!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Most of mine are just named based on personality.. but Mary Jane was named because she's green, Rosie because she's pink. And Tidbit.. the name fit perfect, seeing as she's missing her tail. Just a bite of a fish.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Haha I like that, Tidbit.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I like Tidbit too. I don't know if the Canadian born- American owned franchise Tim Hortons made its way to you yet but they sell "donut holes" as TimBits. I always loved that name. And Tim Hortons is like iconic in Canada , even though their coffee sucks lol

Anyway, as for a purple and red betta- there are members here who regularly sell bettas from their own spawns. Shipping is a lot cheaper in USA but the price depends on the buyer, if you want to pay for the fish + shipping. I think the color variation you're looking for is called Salamander (google search salamander betta)


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

My first was turquoise colored, so I dubbed him Turk.
Second one, I wanted to carry on the color-inspired tradition, and he was more of a true blue, so I named him Azul.
Our current one, he isn't one color per se, and I felt like he was pretty unique, and his coloring reminded me of a sci-fi character we love, so we named him after that character- Ka D'Argo from Farscape. I'm tempted to get a tank started for a female for him, a steel blue and white one, and name her Chiana, after the character's love interest.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Love those names osoro!


----------



## Jiirim (Aug 31, 2012)

Pongo: He has one fin that hides a white patch with black spots, so we were inspired by the soot scene in 101 dalmations. 

Pongo's guppies: Jaws stole food right out of pongo's, well, jaws.
Comet is the fastest and was bought right after a meteor shower happened over my house
Flippy, flipped his crap the whole time I was driving home after buying him.

Neville: Adopted from a friend who has a harry potter obsession.

Azul: Bright blue colors and I didn't want to just call him "blue" so I named him blue in spanish.

Yukon Cornelius: I finally bought my dream plakat around Christmas, so we named him after a character in the old Rudolph claymation film.

Lemon: Her fins were so bright a yellow when I first got her (before she marbled) that they looked neon. 

Finn: He was found in a community tank at walmart and had his fins shredded by neon tetras. A friend named him Finn out of irony.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Laki said:


> I like Tidbit too. I don't know if the Canadian born- American owned franchise Tim Hortons made its way to you yet but they sell "donut holes" as TimBits. I always loved that name. And Tim Hortons is like iconic in Canada , even though their coffee sucks lol
> 
> Anyway, as for a purple and red betta- there are members here who regularly sell bettas from their own spawns. Shipping is a lot cheaper in USA but the price depends on the buyer, if you want to pay for the fish + shipping. I think the color variation you're looking for is called Salamander (google search salamander betta)


Nope I've never heard of Tim Hortons lol.
I looked up salamander betta, and that is the exact coloring I am/was looking for!
I actually picked my little guy up at Petsmart today.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

I love Tim Hortons! Everytime I go up to Whistler or Vancouver I have to go


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I have ALWAYS wanted to visit a Tim Hortons! I know that sounds stupid, but it's on my bucket list! I'm pretty far away from Canada... Most people around here have probably never heard of it lol


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Pssh forget that place, I just wanna go to Canada.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you find a salamander betta? 
Tim Hortons is so commonplace around here it's not that special. I love their donuts/timbits but their coffee is more of a laxative to me. It's brewed every twenty minutes but they brew it at a high temp which ruins the bean. 
Everything bagel toasted with herb and garlic cream cheese, double double and a donut is usually my order there. Dbl/dbl is just double cream and sugar. It's the only way you can drink their lax coffee. lol

I think I heard somewhere that the locations in the States are called cafe's or something fancy. It's far from fancy but its cheap and accessible.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

I did infact find the Salamander CT I was looking for!

We have Starbucks here, is that in Canada? I love their coffee


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Starbucks is taking over lol
I like their drinks but moderately because I find them too rich and therefore hard to drink. I got ill off a dark roast there. Their fair trade stuff is good and I like that they support fair trade. Tim Hortons has not got on board with FT yet, despite activism. 

Is there a thread for him? I would love to see pics of Amethyst (was that the correct spelling?)

ETA- Amephyre .. even better!


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

I only go there once every couple months lol. I have to be in the mood first. I've never had dark roast or got sick from it though thank goodness, lol!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=125481
Here he is!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Seabert is my little Doubletail baby's name. For some reason I have always wante a betta with that name ^_^


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

That's a pretty cute name


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

He got his name because when we first got him he was in a small tank by my girlfriend and he was a happy little guy, but we felt his tank was too small so we got him a halfmoon 3 gallon tank and put him across the room from her, he was there for a week and the only time we saw him was when we fed him or when he would dart by the front of the tank. We were getting worried about him his fins were clamped and he either hid behind the filter or his heater we bought a new 10 gallon tank and put it beside my girlfriend and put him in that tank he stopped hiding and blew a bubble nest big enough to cover half of his tank in like 2 hours, hence the name spoiled brat he threw a tantrum till he got moved back next to my girlfriend.........


----------

